# my latest marklin plan modified



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

OK going to join the HO scalers here finally with some construction project this winter.

I already have the lumber so there is no backing out, and most of the track is in the mail 

Anyways I like this plan because of all the different levels, but one thing it did not have was a hidden station, so I added that. It does also not have an area for loco service but I think I can live with that for now.

Here is the artist rendering from the book:










Here is my modified plan:










The plan is to use M tracks and a 6021 for digital control and later computer added.

Only concern is putting in the river as the first reversing loop (and hidden station tracks) must be UNDER the river bed. I guess the river will have different elevated sections as well to cover the tracks below. I figure I need about 3.5" of clearance, maybe 4" to have trains, track and 3-4mm of cork roadbed underneath.

Thanks for any comments or suggestions.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very ambitious....I'm impressed. Please keep us up with you via photos as it progresses.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Layout progress thread is here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2304


----------

